# Conectar circuito a una bateria de auto?



## crislash (Sep 23, 2011)

Hola tengo una simple duda... me anda re mal el estereo del auto entonces quiero ponerle el amplificador de un parlante de computadora que trabaja con 12 v aproximadamente. (es lo que dice atras)

La pregunta es si lo conecto directamente a la batería o tengo que ponerle alguna resistencia o algo para que no le llegue mucha tension? la idea es ponerle algo de lo que tengo a mano, porque una solucion me parece que seria ponerle un 7812 que regule a los 12 v siempre pero me queda re lejos la casa de electronica.

Ah y se bancará los parlantes del auto?

Desde ya muchas gracias. Soy nuevo en esto de la electronica estoy estudiando todabia.


----------



## zaiz (Sep 23, 2011)

Si dice que trabaja con 12V lo puedes poner así directo.

Y te recomiendo que le pongas un fusible de auto. 
(Para saber de cuánta corriente debe ser el fusible, es necesario saber de cuánta potencia es tu amplificador.)


----------



## faacuunndoo (Sep 23, 2011)

1º: El 7812 necesita 15 volts para regular bien
2º: Medí con un tester el voltaje si está en 12
3º: Podés regularlo con un diodo zener. Acá hay mucha info:http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_reg_con_zener.asp


----------



## mtssound (Sep 23, 2011)

yo estube con el auto de la empresa unos parlantes de escritorio conectados como 2 años sin problemas, igual ponele un fusible como dicen los chicos aca y listo.

saludos


----------



## crislash (Sep 23, 2011)

bueno lo conecte directamente sin fusible ni nada durante treinta segundos... andubo perfecto pero después se calento el integrado (re caliente). lo desenchufe 1 minuto y despues de ahi no andubo mas. 


Antes de probarla en el auto la probe con una fuente con un regulador 7812 y funcionaban re bien no calento con los parlantes chicos.

En el auto tenia una tension de 12.5v y le puse los 2 parlantes del auto. asi duro 30 segundos hasta que se puso re caliente y se rompió.


Tengo otra plaqueta igual. Que tendría que hacer para que no me pase lo mismo?
Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 23, 2011)

Posteate unas fotos, para mí que conectaste con la polaridad invertida o alguno de tus parlantes está en corto.


----------



## tinchusbest (Sep 23, 2011)

1º los parlantes de tu auto tienen el mismos ohm que los parlantes del amplificador de computadora?
2º LOS PARLANTES DE TU AUTO estan en buen estado???
3º A la entrada de audio del amplificador,vos le PUSISTE LA SALIDA DEL CAR STEREO QUE VA A LOS PARLANTES DEL AUTO???
4º Tene en cuanta que cuando el alternador carga,el voltaje que ves que viene de la bateria sube un poco,en ocasiones a 13.5V
5º Te aconsejo que mires el datasheet del integrado del ampli de la computadora para ver cual es la tension mayor que soporta ese integrado.
6º Toma en cuenta tambien que la tension que sale del alternador hacia la bateria es PULSANTE (y aunque la bateria funciona como un gran capacitor) es (en mi humilde opinion) MUY NECESARIO y BUENO que coloques entre el cable positivo de alimentacion que sacas de la bateria (o de donde sea),al positivo de alimentacion del ampli un choque de filtro y un capacitor de 4700µF(con el voltaje de aislacion acorde) como minimo,ya que esto hace que si la tension pulsante llega al ampli,este circuito LC aplaca la corriente pulsante y la hace mas pura
7º recorda que el ampli de la compu recibe corriente continua bastante pura
8º CREO que rompiste el ampli porque sacaste la señal de audio que debe entrar al ampli de la compu de la salida del amplificador del car stereo directamente,por eso se calento y bummmm!!!!


----------



## crislash (Sep 25, 2011)

Contesto:


La polaridad estaba bien... es más funciono hasta que calentó mucho con los 2 parlantes andando.


1º Los parlantes del auto al igual que los de la computadora son de 4 ohm.
2º Están en buen estado.
3º En la entrada de audio del amplificador le conecte un reproductor mp3, el stereo del auto se lo saqué porque no anda.

5º El integrado es un TDA2822 de 8 patas.
6º Cuando lo probé siempre lo hice con el auto apagado. En ese estado la batería me entrega 12.4 v no lo probé en marcha.
8º La señal de entrada venía de un mp3.

Gracias.


----------



## mtssound (Sep 25, 2011)

y no tendras jodido el regulador de voltaje del auto? 
segun tengo entendido este integrado de aguanta hasta 15v y el regulador tendria que cortar a los 14.5v. si tenes lo tenes jodido quiza te esta entregando mas de 14.5 y eso es lo que te quemo el chip, fijate ponelo en marcha y medi con el tester a ver cuanto te esta entregando.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 25, 2011)

Algo hiciste mal, ya que ese integrado soporta hasta 15V, por lo tanto imposible que se dañe por la bateria.
No se te habra ocurrido poner los parlantes del auto más lo que trae, por que en ese caso al estar en paralelo la impedancia bajo a 2 ohm y de alli que recalentra y se dañara.

Por lo tanto la rotura es por mala práxis



mtssound dijo:


> y no tendras jodido el regulador de voltaje del auto?
> segun tengo entendido este integrado de aguanta hasta 15v y el regulador tendria que cortar a los 14.5v. si tenes lo tenes jodido quiza te esta entregando mas de 14.5 y eso es lo que te quemo el chip, fijate ponelo en marcha y medi con el tester a ver cuanto te esta entregando.



Antes de postear lee el forista dice que lo hizo con el auto con motor apagado, por lo tanto no hay forma que la bateria tenga más tensión que los 14.4V a plena carga, eso en una bateria nuevita, con un tiempo de uso llega a un poco menos

Por lo tanto tu comentario queda fuera de contexto


----------



## megasysfix (Sep 25, 2011)

De que potencia son los parlantes del auto?


----------



## JAVIER PEREZ (Sep 25, 2011)

El integrado tda 2822 trabaja con voltajes desde  3voltios, me parece que tu ampli de computadora, basicamente ha estado configurado para otro voltaje que no es los 12v, de hecho al inicio trabaja, pero empieza ha sobrecalentarse, verifica bien cual es el verdadero voltaje que tenia originalmente tu ampli,


----------



## crislash (Sep 25, 2011)

Los parlantes del auto son de 4 ohm y 6w, y los que tenían los parlantes son de 4 ohm 2w.

Inicialmente, estaban conectados a los 12v que entrega la fuente de la computadora


----------



## megasysfix (Sep 25, 2011)

6W X2=12W
2W X2=4W
Yo creo que te pasare en la potencia, la disipación máxima de ese integrado según el datasheet es de 1,x WATTS, te recomiendo que le coloques un disipador al integrado, para que pueda disipar dicha potencia.


Pd: yo poseo ese mismo integrado, pero lo alimento con 9V y de igual maneraa se calienta trabajando a 4ohms


----------



## Josefe17 (Sep 25, 2011)

Por la potencia no habría problema, ya que lo que nos indica es que es la máxima que puede soportar el altavoz. Si le dás más se quema el altavoz. Si le dás menos no pasa nada. El problema es la impedancia, ya que los de PC son solo 1 altavoz en paralelo por canal, por lo que la impedancia equivalente son 4 ohm por canal, pero en los de coche que suelen ser 2 ó 3 en PARALELO por canal, la impedancia baja hasta 1,333 ohm por canal y esto si es peligroso para el ampli, ya que de acuerdo a su tensión de salida, así va a circular la corriente, cuyo producto será la potencia desarrollada. Si bajamos la impedancia de los altavoces, con ese voltaje la corriente subirá por encima del valor máximo del ampli quemándose. Lo normal es que los altavoces de loc coches vayan 3 en paralelo por canal, lo que explica que por qué los TDA 200X y otros TDA para automóvil tengan la potencia máxima a una impedancia baja. Es por esto.
Mis consejos, intenta reparar el ampli de PC para dejarlo nuevo, pero no lo pongas todavía al coche. Intenta cambiar el TDA. Si quieres sube fotos. Otra cosa, cuántos altavoces tienes en el coche, para saber si te vale o no. Si no podrías intentar arreglar el autorradio (en ese caso di que marca y modelo es) y si eso ponerle una entrada auxiliar, o en su defecto hacer un ampli especial.

Josefe17


----------



## megasysfix (Sep 25, 2011)

TDA2822 no tiene un encapsulado como para disipar semejante potencia, la serie 2005, 2003, 2030, etc, poseen encapsulado PENTAWATTS, en anuo rte. El 2822, es solo DIP (lee el datasheet),y el encapsulado que posee no esta diseñado para manejar tal potencia, saludos!!!


----------



## crislash (Sep 25, 2011)

Bueno encontre la solucion. Para que no caliente el integrado tengo que usar el mp3 con menor volumen eso es todo. Ej: si lo uso a volumen 31 (maximo), se empieza a calentar el integrado. Lo que hago es usarlo en 23-24 que ahí no calienta.

Entonces el problema era la entrada que estaba muy alta.


----------



## yuccez (Oct 5, 2011)

crislash dijo:


> Bueno encontre la solucion. Para que no caliente el integrado tengo que usar el mp3 con menor volumen eso es todo. Ej: si lo uso a volumen 31 (maximo), se empieza a calentar el integrado. Lo que hago es usarlo en 23-24 que ahí no calienta.
> 
> Entonces el problema era la entrada que estaba muy alta.



mira no sabia que habia mp3 con salida tn alta, que calentara un tda2822, en lo personal, me han aguantado todas, por ahiu lei que le puedes poner una resistencia en serie, en las entradas para limitar el volumen de entrada. no seria eso?? que las resistencias de entrada no funcionan como es debido? de que valor son?


----------



## tinchusbest (Oct 5, 2011)

crislash dijo:


> Bueno encontre la solucion. Para que no caliente el integrado tengo que usar el mp3 con menor volumen eso es todo. Ej: si lo uso a volumen 31 (maximo), se empieza a calentar el integrado. Lo que hago es usarlo en 23-24 que ahí no calienta.
> 
> Entonces el problema era la entrada que estaba muy alta.


queridos colegas,si hubiesen tomado en cuenta que la SALIDA DE AURICULARES de cualquier reproductor POSEE UN AMPLIFICADOR para poder darle a los auriculares la POTENCIA suficiente con la cual podemos escuchar el audio que posee.Otra cosa es la SALIDA DE AUDIO como la de la placa del motherboard o de algunos equipos  como DISCMAN que poseian ambas salidas,la de auricular y la de audio para ser AMPLIFICADA, esta salida esta preparada para no SATURAR la entrada de audio de cualquier amplificador...es por este tema que cuando le dan volumen alto a los mp3 se calientan como loco los integrados amplificadores,sino prueben la salida de un reproductor de dvd de esos que tienen salida de audio y video y traten de escuchar algo sin ponerle un ampli::


----------



## djwash (Oct 5, 2011)

El problema no son los mp3, el problema es que algunas personas no se dan cuenta cuando un ampli esta recortando, el pobre ampli trabaja con un margen muy pequeño para disipar potencia, al mínimo recorte este se recalienta alcanzando altas temperaturas y se termina dañando...


----------



## pandacba (Oct 5, 2011)

Para que entiendas de que se trata, la entrada de un amplificador esta en el orden de uno cientos de mV, mientras que la salida de cualquier aparato moderno supera el volt, por eso se aconseja a realizar un divisor resistivo, la mejor fomr de obtener sus valores, es colocar en parlelo con la entrada una R de unos 47 ohms de alli en serie hacia el ampli un R variable y ajustarla para que estando el volumen al máximo se escuche bien, luego se mide el valor y se reemplaza por el valor comercial más proximo hacia arriba


----------

